# Dredging Tax in all Mozambique ports



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Implementation of Dredging Tax in all Mozambique ports

Dear valued client,

Kindly note that due to the abnormal increase of the Taxa de Ajudas
á Navegação (TANAV) in all Mozambique ports, MSC has no other
alternative but to implement a Dredging Tax for all cargo imported
into and exported out of Mozambique.

Maputo: MSC will increase the current Dredging Tax from 25 USD
to 50 USD per Teu.
Beira: MSC will implement a 50 USD Dredging Tax per Teu.
Nacala: MSC will implement a 25 USD Dredging Tax per Teu.
Quelimane: MSC will implement a 25 USD Dredging Tax per Teu.
Pemba: MSC will implement a 25 USD Dredging Tax per Teu.

This charge will be applicable for all shipments loaded after the 1st
July 2014 and is to be paid by the freight payer together with the
ocean freight and charges.

We thank you for your valued support and continued commitment.
Friday, 13 June 2014.
+++

The government charges the ssco's for a service they should be part of their normal obligation when running a port who in turn pass it on to the blameless client.


----------

